# Hating on Skiiers.



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never tried skiing but, they don't bother me. Only sometimes when they weave back and forth like crazy on a really narrow trail do I get slightly angry.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

It annoys me if they're swerving left and right on a huge trail and I can't pass them.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

All I hate about skiiers is their stupid moguls hahaha otherwise no hate towards the actual people who ski...


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

The only thing that bothers me is that the family/groups that stop right around the turn near the exit of the lift. And thats only because I'm lazy and like to skate as little as possible so losing the momentum from getting off the lift and making the U turn and then running into the wolf pack is real annoying. I actually prefer to ride with skiers on the lift because they can take it a little wide on the exit because they have more control makes it easier on me.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This forum is actually pretty mellow, IMO. On the TGR forum there is an overwhelming and outspoken bias against snowboarding. It can get a little (okay a lot) sophomoric.

I both ride and ski. It depends mostly on the conditions and also my mood, but I pick a board 9 out of 10 times. Skiing gives me more of an adrenaline rush. Snowboarding gives me more of a feeling of euphoria.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

SloMo said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that the family/groups that stop right around the turn near the exit of the lift. And thats only because I'm lazy and like to skate as little as possible so losing the momentum from getting off the lift and making the U turn and then running into the wolf pack is real annoying. I actually prefer to ride with skiers on the lift because they can take it a little wide on the exit because they have more control makes it easier on me.


How about when you get a group of five or six snowboarders sitting down side by side, making a 20' wide wall for everyone to squeeze around? How dumb!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> It annoys me if they're swerving left and right on a huge trail and I can't pass them.


Oh come on, you can't tell me you don't like to lay down some deep carves that take up the whole trail every once in a while.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

KahWhyC said:


> It annoys me if they're swerving left and right on a huge trail and I can't pass them.


Okay wait a minute -- on a "huge trail" you ought to be able to pass even if someone up ahead is swerving maniacally. On a skinny cat track I can see having a harder time, but you can always speak up and let them know you're about to pass. When I've hollered out, "Passing!" the person up ahead usually makes an attempt to let me by.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> When I've hollered out, "Passing!" the person up ahead usually makes an attempt to let my by.


I do the same! Although I usually say "On your right!" or "On your left!" Usually they hear that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> TGR sucks...I wont even read the shit on that site


I can barely read it either. I mostly go there for videos and pics, which can be pretty darned good. Some of the forum members and the crap they say though...it's like the culture there is to be as big of a dick as possible.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky enough to enjoy the snow during the week, ( and after a storm) the Hardcore "day trip" powderhound I usually meet just care about riding....riders and skiers are expert enough not to bother each other line..

You find the older skier that is curious about your board, to the other older skier that has a bad vibe from the beginning. Or maybe just a bad day.

I had no unpleasant encounters...Beside ONE time, in six years when a skier scratched the top sheet of my board on purpose...because I was blocking the single line - lane. (Note: the line was composed only by this guy and me, and all other lanes were deserted....).


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

EagleTalons said:


> I do the same! Although I usually say "On your right!" or "On your left!" Usually they hear that.


I find that "on your left" sometimes confuses people (especially those who are sketchy to begin with). Mostly I just want to make enough noise to let them know there is someone behind them.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Okay wait a minute -- on a "huge trail" you ought to be able to pass even if someone up ahead is swerving maniacally. On a skinny cat track I can see having a harder time, but you can always speak up and let them know you're about to pass. When I've hollered out, "Passing!" the person up ahead usually makes an attempt to let my by.


I kind of have fun trying to pass these people, I just recipacate what they are doing and it seems to work out rather it is a boarder or skier. 

I mostly get good vibes from skiers, every now and then I will get a snide remark or detect some hate from skiers. I have ridden the lift with plenty of boarders who are knocking skiers, I just listen and remind them if it wasn't for the skiers we wouldn't have the resorts we do now. Most of my friends that do snow sports ski. 

On a side note Last week I road the lift with a hot snow bunny/boarder tell me that skiers are pussies...I don't agree as I know fantastic things can be done on skies...but it was hot snow bunny...so I went along with it...it still didn't get me anywhere...:cheeky4:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> On a side note Last week I road the lift with a hot snow bunny/boarder tell me that skiers are pussies...I don't agree as I know fantastic things can be done on skies...but it was hot snow bunny...so I went along with it...it still didn't get me anywhere...:cheeky4:


LOL! Man down.


----------



## PAboarder (Jan 16, 2011)

Skiers don't bother me, in fact I prefer to ride the lift with them because it's easier to get off of it than with 2 other snow boarders. But seeing little kids skiing going down the bunny slope saying "french fry" and "pizza" is humorous.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually board with a plywood plank now... with holes drilled into it... and just wail into little kids that ski... and old people that ski... and... little punks that snowboard that try to spit on me from the ski lift, to die.... DIEEEEE...


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah I don't know what's up with the hate on skiers either. If anything, the other day at Mtn Creek I saw a whole group of snowboarders blocking off the ENTIRE start of a trail setting up. I mean seriously, NO one could get by. People gotta learn to sit on the side, not smack dab in the middle...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gr0mmitgirl said:


> yeah I don't know what's up with the hate on skiers either. If anything, the other day at Mtn Creek I saw a whole group of snowboarders blocking off the ENTIRE start of a trail setting up. I mean seriously, NO one could get by. People gotta learn to sit on the side, not smack dab in the middle...


...or sit one in front of the other instead of side by side.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think there is more hate from skiers toward snowboarders. There is a sign some skier put up in some sweet trees at big white that says no groomers and has a snowboarder with the universal no thing, you know the red circle with the diagonal line thru it. It's actually kind of funny. 
And then those few mountains that still don't allow snowboarders speaks volumes as well.

The way I see it were all having fun riding on the snow. Who gives a fuck if you have 2 planks or 1.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

gr0mmitgirl said:


> I saw a whole group of snowboarders blocking off the ENTIRE start of a trail setting up.


I get more pissed with a lack of basic "etiquette" displayed on the hill than by what's on their feet. Lifties who stand there and don't notice the bar is down, boarders blocking off the entire entrance to a trail while they strap up, skiiers who bash your board in line, people who stand in the run-out from a lift.

Mind you, I get pissed with people who stop in the middle of a crowded sidewalk to window shop without stepping out of the foot traffic flow, people who stand in between 2 lines at a teller/ticket booth so they can jump in the fastest one at the last second, people who stand at the front of a bus so everyone else has to squeeze past them, etc.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I only hate skiers when they are standing on line in front of me at lunch time...but I also hate snowboarders who are standing on line in front of me at lunch time...because I am hungry.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

gr0mmitgirl said:


> yeah I don't know what's up with the hate on skiers either. If anything, the other day at Mtn Creek I saw a whole group of snowboarders blocking off the ENTIRE start of a trail setting up. I mean seriously, NO one could get by. People gotta learn to sit on the side, not smack dab in the middle...


Had that happen with a bunch of snowshoers last week on the left side of the bunny slope. I guess they were getting organized for the hike, but they had the exit off the tow rope and start of the run completely blocked. I simply got off the rope right into the middle of them, pushing my way through while saying loudly "Excuse Me", "Pardon Me", "Coming Through", "So Sorry". Nothing obvious they could get offended with, but they got the hint...


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Oh you mean like actually carving turns? There is more to being a good rider than just straight lining down a run at full speed because you can`t turn. Some skiers and snowboarders are also learning to turn and have to make big traverses while skiers and snowboarders who know how to turn also make large radius carved turns too; just got to be able to ride competently enough to be able to time your pass and ride with other people who are doing different things on the mountain...:dunno:


More of the "I have no control" on my skis.



Toecutter said:


> Okay wait a minute -- on a "huge trail" you ought to be able to pass even if someone up ahead is swerving maniacally. On a skinny cat track I can see having a harder time, but you can always speak up and let them know you're about to pass. When I've hollered out, "Passing!" the person up ahead usually makes an attempt to let me by.


And the last time I screamed On your left!, the guy slammed right into me. I'm not too fond of doing it anymore.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Skiiers are generally very polite at least at the mountains I've been too. They tend to strike up conversation more often than other snowboarders. I have no problem with them. The only thing that irritates me are the ones that go into the park without really knowing the protocol, but that's typically because they don't know better, not because they're assholes.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Skiers are gay.... At least the skiers that look down on snowboarding...


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Gotta be honest, If I werent:
A.) fat
B.) Have goofy-shaped ankle/calf areas that ski boots are unfriendly toward
C.) Totally lacking in that whole "right knee cartilage" department,

I'd be skiing. I started when I was four and only switched last season because I missed snow sports and didn't want to risk the knee. I mean, if your legs go different directions on a snowboard you're probably dead anyway, whereas everybody I know who skis at least tweaks a knee.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the 80s/90s are over...get over it already.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't HATE skiers. I just despise them, but I don't hate them. Making it more awkward is the fact that everyone I ride with are skiers...I'm the only boarder, and I get ragged on all the time for a) taking up too much space on the lift; b) scraping the snow off the mountain; c) taking too long to strap in...etc, etc, etc.. Funny thing is, my problem on the lift is skiers sticking their fucking polls in my bindingsn when we offload (so I try to always ride on the left of the lift). As for scraping off the snow, that ain't me...I don't turn much. More often than not, I get shit for NOT turning and going too fast. So bullshit on point b, too. As for C, I've been rockin' Flows for a couple of seasons now, and I'm usually "strapped in" before my skiing friends are even ready to go. More bullshit. It's just the stereotype of snowboarders sitting on their ass in the snow..which, I admit, they tend to do...but I don't. 

And I can't understand the skier's need to weave back and forth across the entire fucking trail. The ENTIRE TRAIL...and then they decide to do random turns in front of you just when you think you've figured out their pattern. It's madness.

Skiers think they're superior. I don't think anyone is superior either way, just friends out riding/skiing...but more often than not, the skier friends are the dicks. Maybe cuz there are more of them than me, but it still sucks.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> I don't HATE skiers. I just despise them. Making it more awkward is the fact that everyone I ride with are skiers...I'm the only boarder, and I get ragged on all the time for a) taking up too much space on the lift; b) scraping the snow off the mountain; c) taking too long to strap in...etc, etc, etc.. Funny thing is, my problem on the lift is skiers sticking their fucking polls in my bindings (son I try to always ride on the left of the lift). As for scraping off the snow, that ain't me...I try not to turn. I like to point it straight down. More often than not, I get shit for NOT turning and going too fast. So bullshit on point b, too. As for C, I've been rockin' Flows for a couple of seasons now, and I'm usually "strapped in" before my skiing friends are ready to go. More bullshit. It's just the stereotype. They like thinking they're superior. I don't think anyone is superior either way, just friends out riding/skiing...but more often than not, the skier friends are the dicks. Maybe cuz there are more of then than me, but it still sucks.


Are you _sure_ you like riding with this group of "friends?"


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

My only issue with skiers is not really with skiers, it's with morons. Skiers who wildly flail their poles behind them as they walk around the base area. Seems like every time I ride I have to grab someones pole before they stab me in the neck. Usually I tug it and tell them to "mind their poles".


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, I don`t see a lot of "hate" toward skiers on this board.


True unless your a Nord. The Harijan of snow sliding society on this forum.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have no problems with skiers, in fact the person i ride with the most is a skier. I only have a problem with people that have no etiquette. Either they don't know any better or they are just plain idiots. people running into you, running over my board, running into my board, cutting people off, sitting on the lip of jumps, stopping in jump lines or behind jumps, and the list goes on... boarders and skiers are equally bad in most of these, but most of the time it's the people that are new to the sport


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I definitely don't hate skiers even though I don't ski. Similar to what others have said, what I really hate are inconsiderate people, regardless of whats on their feet. I too hate the walls of people stopped side-by-side blocking the trail (I've seen skiers do this as well as snowboards, the only difference is whether they're sitting or standing). Also, people who slam into my board repeatedly in the lift line (again both). I do seem to have more of a problem with skiers who rapidly traverse the entire width of a trail, making it hard to pass, which doesn't seem to happen with boarders who always seem to be going slow enough to pass when riding like this. On the other hand, I hate snowboarders who form a wall directly in front of me in order to strap in, just as I'm about to head down the trail. On the positive side, I've had just as many good conversations with skiers as snowboarders on the lift.

To recap, I just hate rude people.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a few friends that ski and dont mind their decision...but i do notice that skiiers are tunnel visioned and pretty effin clueless. They only care about themselves on the hill. They do these annoying zig zags all over the damn hill, i usually pass them with no problem if its a wide trail....and on a cat track or narrow traverse i usually yell ON UR LEFT, or ON UR RIGHT, but they act like they are the only ones enjoying the hill. I always look before i make wide carves.

NUMBER 1 PET-PEEVE....is when ur waiting in line and they just decide to park the tips of their skiis on top of ur board, you look back at them and they dont seem to have a clue in the world

EDIT: and the same goes for snowboarders that slam their boards against the ground while waiting for the lift. I mean really?? is that necessary?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I can ski a bit. I stick to the board because its easier on my bad knees. From my experience (15+ years) I have found that there are dicks on both sides. Surely this subject has been done to death?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My friends are all skiers, and I don't mind except that they're all middle-of-the-groomed-run skiers. If you even show them a _picture_ of a side-hit, they fall over. I'm no back-country tree-basher by any means, but jeez, can we make it a _little_ interesting?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Most of the guys I ride with are skiers, but they're all a little different in their preferences. Some are park rats, some are big mountain guys transplanted from the West, others just like to chill on groomers, and some race. It keeps me more well-rounded riding with these guys. I'm totally with romemc in that there are dicks on both sides.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

There are dicks on both side. Ive met some really nice skiiers, like the old dudes who are retired and just bum all day on the slopes, and ive met some dick skiiers who i tried to have a normal conv with but ended up trash talkin me in another language (they were speakin russian and being russian myself, i quickly told them off and shut them up for the whole ride up haha). And ive met total asshole boarders who feel like they own the whole damn mountain and some really chill dudes who i got to ride with when i was on the mountain by myself

I personally ski and board and i love it man


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I only board now, but I started off as a skier. I agree, this debate is old and most people who bring it up are doing so for laughs. 

Side Note: I'm afraid of their ski poles though.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I hate everyone equally!


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't hate skiers, but their poles being out of control at times is irritating (pole handle to goggles on lift,pole tips to the board when getting off the lift) 
I'm done with the " can you ride up with this little boy/girl" and when you go to get off the little @#$ snowplows on the off ramp and wipes you both out while the other adult (skiers) give you dirty looks like it's your fault.
And the aforementioned smacking their skis into you board while in the lift queue .


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually saw a lifty today doing a 360 and I could see how those poles could knock the shit out of someone when they do that... because it scared me too...like 4 feet away haha had he released it I would have been impaled.. I'm just tired of people running over my shit with rentals... skis or boards... that k2 www shows everything on that topsheet...


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

They don't like what i like, therefore i hate them.
(though I really don't, i'm just beeing a badass)


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

you really do, and you are a badass for it.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I could really care less about them. I know some kids who ski and fucking kill it. Ahmet Dadali for instance grew up shredding the same mountain with all of us here in WNY. Dude is mad chill and crushes it. As long as they don't hate on me, then they get the same respect i give everyone else.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I ride with skiers and we talk a little shit to each other now and then. It is all in good fun. They talk shit about me having to strap in. I talk shit about them not being able to keep up in deep pow.


All in all, they are people too. It is cool to talk a lil shit but not a lot.


----------

